# Lost: There's No Place Like Home 5/29/08



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Speculations abound!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24847520/

http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/news/2008-05-28-lost-time-space_N.htm?csp=1

.


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

frederic1943 said:


> Speculations abound!
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24847520/
> 
> ...


Can you please specify if these links have spoilers about tonight's episode??


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

bruinfever said:


> Can you please specify if these links have spoilers about tonight's episode??


No absolute knowledge but speculation on what might happen.


----------



## e03179 (Apr 3, 2008)

Look for another Purple Sky event tonight which will be a result of "moving" the Island. The Island will move through time...most likely to a time prior to the ship arriving at the Island.

Jacob was the first time traveler. He has been to the future. That's how he knows what is going to happen. Much like Jack's dad, Jacob is dead in the future. Since the Island has been moved to the past, Jack's dad and Jacob would be living in a time when they were alive. This is also why babies die. They don't have a life in the past. 

You can not change the future (except in rare circumstances...aka "the rules" in which Whitmore and Ben play). Because you can not change the future, people can't die in the past. This is why Michael couldn't kill himself off the island, why Ben couldn't kill Whitmore in his bedroom, why Ben hasn't died yet, and why Ben shot Locke (to prove that Locke will live for some time in the future).

Who's in the coffin? I really think it could be anyone. My guesses are the usual; Ben or Michael. However, I believe it could be something wild; like Jack's dad or Jacob.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Ow, you made my head hurt.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

e03179 said:


> Look for another Purple Sky event tonight which will be a result of "moving" the Island. The Island will move through time...most likely to a time prior to the ship arriving at the Island.
> 
> Jacob was the first time traveler. He has been to the future. That's how he knows what is going to happen. Much like Jack's dad, Jacob is dead in the future. Since the Island has been moved to the past, Jack's dad and Jacob would be living in a time when they were alive. This is also why babies die. They don't have a life in the past.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Strangely enough, that all makes sense on several levels.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Good Lord! WOW!


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Just remember, those in the Mountain and Pacific Time Zones have not seen the entire episode yet...


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Newshawk said:


> Just remember, those in the Mountain and Pacific Time Zones have not seen the entire episode yet...


Best Lost season finale...evaH!

That's all I'll say until tomorrow.


----------



## network45 (Apr 18, 2008)

awesome.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

I think the Doctor said it best (when he first met Donna in "The Runaway Bride" episode of _Doctor Who_)

"What? What? What?"


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Just watched all 3 hours (yup) and I'd seen the first hour 2 weeks back. Riveted the entire time. Is it next year yet? :lol:

Great episode, Great season ..


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

http://www.octagonglobalrecruiting.com/ is part of Dharma.


----------



## blackcat77 (Dec 26, 2007)

That was a nearly perfect cliffhanger. The fundamental conflict for next season is already established as is the great mystery of how _he_ got _there_.

Great stuff!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Excellent stuff.. I will wait until tomorrow to dive in... Most excellent.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

e03179 said:


> Look for another Purple Sky event tonight which will be a result of "moving" the Island. The Island will move through time...most likely to a time prior to the ship arriving at the Island.
> 
> Jacob was the first time traveler. He has been to the future. That's how he knows what is going to happen. Much like Jack's dad, Jacob is dead in the future. Since the Island has been moved to the past, Jack's dad and Jacob would be living in a time when they were alive. This is also why babies die. They don't have a life in the past.
> 
> ...


Interesting theories! I'll have to cipher on some of those points, but for now -

I thought also that when the island moved it moved through time, but then wouldn't it move to a time where it existed already? Or does it keep track of what times it is existing in and doesn't overlap?

I thought the wheel was a little cheesy, but that didn't appear to be something that Dharma put there.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> http://www.octagonglobalrecruiting.com/ is part of Dharma.


I siigned up. I don't know if I'll be able to make it to San Diego tho!


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Great episode! I recorded Good Morning America this morning as I heard them say that they shot 2 other endings besides the one shown last night. I haven't had a chance to watch them yet, but I'll to report back what they were.

I did not think that's who was going to be in the coffin.

And why are the O6 saying that 8 survived the crash but then 2 died before they were rescued? Since they didn't bring 2 dead bodies back with them, why didn't they just say that they were the only 6 that survived the crash. Just seems like a pointless lie to remember/keep track of in an already big, complex lie.

Can't wait to January 2009!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Those are all actually all very good/plausible thoughts and I read several of the Lost boards!:eek2:



e03179 said:


> Look for another Purple Sky event tonight which will be a result of "moving" the Island. The Island will move through time...most likely to a time prior to the ship arriving at the Island.
> 
> Jacob was the first time traveler. He has been to the future. That's how he knows what is going to happen. Much like Jack's dad, Jacob is dead in the future. Since the Island has been moved to the past, Jack's dad and Jacob would be living in a time when they were alive. This is also why babies die. They don't have a life in the past.
> 
> ...


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> I recorded Good Morning America this morning as I heard them say that they shot 2 other endings besides the one shown last night. I haven't had a chance to watch them yet, but I'll to report back what they were.


OK, just watched it. The alternate endings showed either



Spoiler



Desmond or Sawyer



in the coffin. It was done to help prevent leaks from the cast/crew.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Great episode! I recorded Good Morning America this morning as I heard them say that they shot 2 other endings besides the one shown last night. I haven't had a chance to watch them yet, but I'll to report back what they were.
> 
> I did not think that's who was going to be in the coffin.
> 
> ...


Two alternate endings were also shot with Sawyer and Desmond in the coffin. These were aired on Good Morning America on May 30, 2008.

In the press conference Jack named Boone, Libby and Charlie as the ones who died. They said that 8 made it to the first island then Arron was born making it 9. They then found the raft and paddled 4 or 5 days to reach an inhabited island. You wouldn't want to put to sea with 3 dead bodies in an already crowded raft.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

frederic1943 said:


> You wouldn't want to put to sea with 3 dead bodies in an already crowded raft.


Well you do need somethingto snack on. :eek2:


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

For a synopsis of this episode go to Lostpedia at:
http://www.lostpedia.com/wiki/There's_No_Place_Like_Home,_Parts_2_&_3


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

This was a great episode that really leaves me wanting more!

The one thing that really confused me was how Mr. Big Bad made it from the area around the chopper, where the shout-out occurred, back to the Orchid to ride the elevator down to the bottom level while scenes were being intercut still showing Kate and company with the body of Mr. Big Bad still at the shoot-out site. Bad editing?

As to Locke in the coffin - I can't wait to see how badly Locke screws things up, so bad that Locke apparently has to leave to try to convince the O6 to return to the island. Bad Locke!


BTW - The title of this thread makes it look like the "official" show discussion thread, but the timing of this thread made it more of an anticipation thread. Time to brush up on the rules folks!


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

They weren't alternate endings, like ones actually to be considered. They were only alternate to throw off anyone on the crew or whatever who might talk. So not even the actors themselves knew who really was in the coffin. Very tight security for stuff like that. Not unprecedented though, other shows have also shot dummy scenes to throw off anyone attempting to spoil it.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> The one thing that really confused me was how Mr. Big Bad made it from the area around the chopper, where the shout-out occurred, back to the Orchid to ride the elevator down to the bottom level while scenes were being intercut still showing Kate and company with the body of Mr. Big Bad still at the shoot-out site. Bad editing?


The body by the helicopter wasn't Keamy. That was Omar. Keamy kicked a grenade that was thrown by the Others. The grenade inadvertently lands at Omar's feet, killing him in the resulting explosion. Keamy then chased Kate into the jungle where Sayid tackled him and Richard shot him in the back. Kate and Sayid then return to the helicopter, while Ben returns to the Orchid followed by Keamy once he recovered from the impact of the bullets on his vest.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> The one thing that really confused me was how Mr. Big Bad made it from the area around the chopper, where the shout-out occurred, back to the Orchid to ride the elevator down to the bottom level while scenes were being intercut still showing Kate and company with the body of Mr. Big Bad still at the shoot-out site. Bad editing?


I'm still curious how they survived the smoke monster a few episodes back.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

ebaltz said:


> Not unprecedented though, other shows have also shot dummy scenes to throw off anyone attempting to spoil it.


Such as the famous "Who shot J.R.?" cliffhanger on _Dallas_, where they shot film of every cast member pulling the trigger... even a very perplexed J.R. himself!


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Very good episode. Can't wait for next season. I definately did not expect to see Locke in the coffin.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

frederic1943 said:


> In the press conference Jack named Boone, Libby and Charlie as the ones who died. They said that 8 made it to the first island then Arron was born making it 9. They then found the raft and paddled 4 or 5 days to reach an inhabited island. You wouldn't want to put to sea with 3 dead bodies in an already crowded raft.


Did Jack actually mention names during the press conference? I don't remember that. I thought he just said that one died right away and two more died on the island.

- Merg


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Did Jack actually mention names during the press conference? I don't remember that. I thought he just said that one died right away and two more died on the island.
> 
> - Merg


I'll tell you this, I do not remember Jack mentioning names the first time the episode was broadcast, but I will trust that they were mentioned. However, absolutely 100% Jack mentioned those names in the replay episode which aired just before the 2 hour finale.

The "Enhanced" version of Lost is a good hook  .. I watched 3-4 of the episodes again this year which is something that I haven't done in the past .. for any show.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Did Jack actually mention names during the press conference? I don't remember that. I thought he just said that one died right away and two more died on the island.
> - Merg


That was in the flash forward at Kate's trial. In the press conference in "There's No Place Like Home, Part 1" Jack named the other three survivors as Boone Carlyle who died of massive internal injuries very soon after arrival on the island; "a woman named Libby" who also died within the first week; and Charlie Pace who drowned just a few weeks before they got off the island.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

So I guess Danie and the "no named" survivors all die? They never showed what happed to them after the island "moved".


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> I'm still curious how they survived the smoke monster a few episodes back.


We've seen that the smoke monster is very selective in who it takes out, so for some reason it didn't want to kill those men. I think Ben summoned it for more of a distraction than to have it kill them, but who knows.


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

As said, three people were named at the press conference as deceased:
Boone, Libby, and Charlie.
All three are people the survivors know for sure are dead, so maybe they believe there is still a possibility those left behind are still alive?


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

I wonder if Hurly will become the new leader of the others. After all he seems to have a good relationship with all the dead people on the Island. He could be the conduit between the others and Jacob/Dr. Shepard.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> I'll tell you this, I do not remember Jack mentioning names the first time the episode was broadcast, but I will trust that they were mentioned. However, absolutely 100% Jack mentioned those names in the replay episode which aired just before the 2 hour finale.
> 
> The "Enhanced" version of Lost is a good hook  .. I watched 3-4 of the episodes again this year which is something that I haven't done in the past .. for any show.


They were not mentioned by name in the original airing. They added them in to teh re-airing as [announcer voice]BRAND NEW FOOTAGE![/announcer voice] .

OT: Ladannen, nice to see another Basenji Owner. Click here for Basenji goodness


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

spunkyvision said:


> So I guess Danie and the "no named" survivors all die? They never showed what happed to them after the island "moved".


Why would you guess that? There's still another season.



ladannen said:


> As said, three people were named at the press conference as deceased:
> Boone, Libby, and Charlie.
> All three are people the survivors know for sure are dead, so maybe they believe there is still a possibility those left behind are still alive?


I believe it's more than a possibility. They know the others are still alive (those still on the island, anyway). Why wouldn't they?

I thought the coffin was going to hold Sawyer the whole time, until Jack told Ben what he had been told (should have never left...), then I knew it was Locke.

Great episode.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

> Why would you guess that? There's still another season.


Then they must float to some other island or get picked up by another boat. I just don't see that happening. Maybe Daniel survives by the ways of "Alive".


----------



## hekhl00 (Feb 1, 2008)

spunkyvision said:


> Then they must float to some other island or get picked up by another boat. I just don't see that happening. Maybe Daniel survives by the ways of "Alive".


Orrrrrrrrrr.....the island was sent back in time before it was ultimately destroyed.

http://www.timelooptheory.com/the_timeline.html


----------



## Humnahey (Aug 26, 2006)

hekhl00 said:


> Orrrrrrrrrr.....the island was sent back in time before it was ultimately destroyed.
> 
> http://www.timelooptheory.com/the_timeline.html


That was an extremely interesting read. I think over the summer I will go back and watch the previous seasons. Season 1 seems like forever ago!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Lee L said:


> They were not mentioned by name in the original airing. They added them in to teh re-airing as [announcer voice]BRAND NEW FOOTAGE![/announcer voice] .


Thought so. I didn't watch the enhanced airing and I was pretty sure they were not mentioned when I first saw the press conference.

- Merg


----------



## TomH (Jun 11, 2005)

hekhl00 said:


> Orrrrrrrrrr.....the island was sent back in time before it was ultimately destroyed.
> 
> http://www.timelooptheory.com/the_timeline.html


Either this person has a really wold imagination or they have some insight to the future episodes the rest of us don't. Most of the stuff on that web page is a lot of speculation and assumption with no supporting evidence from the shows.


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

I just saw the finale last night. Probably the best finale I have ever seen for any television show..Completely caught off-guard with Locke in the coffin. Though I can't imagine how next season will be any good if 3/4 of the characters will be off the island and seperated.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Thought so. I didn't watch the enhanced airing and I was pretty sure they were not mentioned when I first saw the press conference.
> 
> - Merg


I was pretty sure as well .. Surely I would have remember that part, right? Very cool way for them to add information, though. What really intrigued me, though is that the second viewing of that one episode was just as intense as the first time I saw it (two weeks earlier). I'm really glad that there was additional information in the video, not just the "enhancement."

Kinda changes the rules of the show a bit ..


----------

